# Minnesota Summertime Edibles - 2019



## tundraking

It looks like our previous Summer page was deleted along with all the spam. So lets try this again...
How's everybody doing out there?! I haven't had a chance to even get out lately, but with all of the recent rain there has to be some action going on. Who's been finding what?


----------



## jg010682

Hay tundra any way you could post that recipe for your crown tip mushroom soup. I tried them for the first time last weekend and i think im hooked. Havent been able to find much for chickens this year but i have been finding plenty of crowntipped corals


----------



## MayMotherload

Thanks to whoever restarted the forum, anyone getting chanterelles yet?


----------



## tundraking

No problem May Motherload! Its always nice to see when things are getting started out there and more eyes the better.

jg, they are pretty darn good! I love the woody taste.
As for the soup, I go by taste, but should really write it down. Basically, its 3 cups chicken or veggie broth, 1 TBSP fish sauce, 1 TBSP soy sauce, 1 TBSP garlic chili sauce (I use the "Huy Fong" brand found in the ethnic isle at the grocer), a little rice wine vinegar, and a couple diced green onions, bring to a hard simmer for a couple minutes, then drop in your crown tip coral mushrooms, maybe a cup or so. They cook fast obviously so bring it back to a simmer for a minute, then shut off the stove and let the soup sit for 5-10 minutes to let the flavors meld before serving. Other than that, adjust everything based on the amount of mushrooms you have or want to cook. Let me know what you think!


----------



## jg010682

Thanks tundra ill give it a try with the next batch i find.


----------



## jg010682

Found 2 chantrells last night wile we were out picking blueberries up north of motley so i figured i would check here by st cloud at one of my spots and still nothing


----------



## jg010682

found 3 tiny chantrells and some other shrooms i think the chanterelles are just starting havent been able to find anything big enough to eat


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey what happened to the other forum ?? O well got out there yesterday looking for porcini mushroom and its was very very dry around zimerman, i did find something new that had an amazing mushroomy smell and i am hopping you guys can help me id this guys


----------



## tundraking

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey what happened to the other forum ?? O well got out there yesterday looking for porcini mushroom and its was very very dry around zimerman, i did find something new that had an amazing mushroomy smell and i am hopping you guys can help me id this guys


The site had a spam attack and it looks like they deleted the most recent threads along with the spam. 
Here’s my guess on your mystery mushroom...


----------



## tundraking

I found one of these a few years ago...


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Unpalatable..... lol that thing smelled amazing. It does look like the ones i found so i guess I can add it to my list. Its chanterelle time though!!!


----------



## tundraking

Went on a walk during lunch and checked one of my spots. Everything looks behind, even the masses of other shrooms. Probably another week or two before my spots really start paying off.
Almost ran into a paper nest... I’m lucky I looked down because they built this thing just 2 feet off the ground on the smallest piece of brush they could find...


----------



## Kokomorel

Still dry here in Indiana but found a small batch


----------



## jg010682

finaly found one that would have been big enough to pick but i left it and one other there because i couldnt find any more and was getting destroyed by the mosquitos out there hopefully by this weekend there will be enough bigger ones to pick and eat


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Seems like the forum is under attack again


----------



## jg010682

Ya its not good i dont get why they keep filling the whole site with their bs what could possibly be in it for them?


----------



## jg010682

finaly found some to eat and a lot of little ones left there to grow


----------



## jg010682

some fried smelt from this spring and some beer battered chantrells


----------



## Kokomorel

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 22476
> some fried smelt from this spring and some beer battered chantrells


That looks really good


----------



## tundraking

Smelt and shrooms!! That looks so good. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## tundraking

The wife gave me a hall pass for Saturday morning, so now I just need to decide where to go...


----------



## sb

I'm sure there's a cold beer just out of the picture frame!!

Great picture jg; looks scrumptious ! Thanks for posting.

. . . I've never tried beer-battered chanterelles. Hmmmn!


----------



## jg010682

found a lataporus cincinnatus and some chantrells still a ton of tiny ones though. Sb if you have never tried them i would suggest giving it a try they are amazing.


----------



## sb

jg - great picture!!


----------



## sb

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 22510
> lataporus cincinnatus Sb if you have never tried them i would suggest giving it a try they are amazing.


I agree wholeheartedly!!

Panko Breaded "Chicken of the Woods" and ready for frying.








Grilled over charcoal with barbeque sauce.








Fried "Chicken Tenders" fresh out of the woods that morning, for breakfast.








Tossed into a stir-fry as small strips.









Chicken Tandoori.


----------



## jg010682

Maybe i will have to try making them tenders with the chickens i found this morning. Probably have to do it tomorrow though got to go drive the drunks around this afternoon for a bachelor party for some guys i went to high highschool with.


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> I agree wholeheartedly!!
> 
> Panko Breaded "Chicken of the Woods" and ready for frying.
> View attachment 22512
> 
> Grilled over charcoal with barbeque sauce.
> View attachment 22514
> 
> Fried "Chicken Tenders" fresh out of the woods that morning, for breakfast.
> View attachment 22516
> 
> Tossed into a stir-fry as small strips.
> View attachment 22518
> 
> 
> Chicken Tandoori.
> View attachment 22520


Looks oh so good nice pics


----------



## jg010682

here is what me and my boy found today


----------



## Kokomorel

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 22538
> here is what me and my boy found today


Great find it’s even better with family good luck shrooming


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Hey everyone!

I went for blueberries & chanterelles, and found hardly any. I was so disappointed.

But then I saw THESE, and I ran out of baskets & pails. 

(Please don’t crucify me, I was taught to pluck them out of the ground & clean them later at home.)


----------



## sb

Bountiful Boletes!!
Nice pics.
Are they mostly "Bay Boletes"?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

sb said:


> Bountiful Boletes!!
> Nice pics.
> Are they mostly "Bay Boletes"?


Thank you! That’s nothing, I just got home with more. We ran out of baskets & pails, so my kid used his t-shirt & I used my windbreaker to carry them. It was sick.

Yes, there’s some bay & chestnut boletes, a few admirable boletes, and I did find a whole shwack of kings today! 

Here’s what we picked today... and I found chants right before we left for home. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Wow that is awesome!!


----------



## tundraking

Lisse! Thats insane! I don't even want to post my pics anymore. I'll just look at yours in awe... Congrats on the awesome finds!


----------



## tundraking

Ok, I’ll share mine just because I did find a different type of mushroom... Went out yesterday afternoon and walked my butt off for a few chants and hedgehogs. New area so its more new spots on the map anyway! I picked some smaller ones towards the end so I could get a meal out of it.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Do you guys have yellow amanitas fruiting right now? Boletes & amanitas usually fruit around the same time, in the same places. If you see amanitas, look very carefully in that area for boletes. 

We found hundreds of yellow amanitas this weekend. And the damn boletes were growing right beside them, in the caribou moss. It was sick.

I’m just beside myself today, trying to figure out how to get out of work and go pick more boletes. I wonder if they’ll notice if I just disappear for a few hours???


----------



## sb

Lisse: Marvelous and inspiring abundance!!! Thanks for sharing - especially because Bolete id is my weakness that I'm seeking to improve.
I'm always humbled to encounter the Abundance of Mother Nature.

Lastly - Our kitty always wants to smell whatever I bring home from the woods, also. Ha!


----------



## sb

Lisse: I'm wondering what you do with such volume?

Here in Central OH, I sometimes find great numbers of Boletes and for myself, I'm wondering if they can be thin-sliced and oven baked after an olive oil coating to turn out like the "Shiitake Bacon Bits" I make from my cultivated Shiitake.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

SB, your cat looks almost exactly like my old Tigger! My new kitty is from a farm with a corn maze, and the kittens were able to roam freely. Anything remotely smells of dirt & he’s in there. 

Most of what I know about boletes is from my Dad. He’s German, from the mountains in Bavaria. He’s just as mushroom crazy as I am. LOL

Boletes are kinda funny, because I’ve found that every 4-6 years there seems to be a huge flush of them which I’ve heard referred to as “bolete years”. Every other summer, we get enough to last the year, but some years there are so many that you can fill the box of a pickup in a few hours. I’ve had friends who have done it, too. Now THAT’S a picture like no other! 

I dehydrate about 80% of them, mix them all together, use them in sauces, gravies, soups, etc. Once dry, I grind them into powder and use that as seasoning on steak, roast, poultry, and I even add it to panko flakes to bread fish. And risotto. I can gain 30 lbs eating porcini risotto. 

The ones I don’t dehydrate are used for Bavarian mushroom soup. I also preserve some in oil (Italian-style porcini sott-olio), and freeze a few buttons.

But I take the biggest, heaviest, most perfect ones, slice them like truffles, drizzle them with balsamic vinegar & sprinkle some salt and eat them raw.

Yes, porcini can be eaten raw without issues. Some people have problems because they’re very fibrous, but they are one of the only wild mushrooms that do not require cooking before eating. 

Boletes have a bit different texture than shiitake, but I’m sure it’s worth trying your method! I don’t know if I’d use leccinums or suillus because their texture can be mushy, but it should work the other “true” boletes like kings, queens, bay, chestnut, etc. I’m not sure which ones grow where you are!


----------



## MayMotherload




----------



## MayMotherload

View attachment 22622



MayMotherload said:


> View attachment 22622
> View attachment 22622


Got a bunch of chanterelles and 1 old man of the woods this morning.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

tundraking said:


> View attachment 22578
> View attachment 22580
> Ok, I’ll share mine just because I did find a different type of mushroom... Went out yesterday afternoon and walked my butt off for a few chants and hedgehogs. New area so its more new spots on the map anyway! I picked some smaller ones towards the end so I could get a meal out of it.


Ooohhhh tundraking, your pictures are chanterelle porn to me! I love chanterelles, and I’ll eat them every day if I can. They’re the first wild mushroom I ever learned how to pick. 

When I was a little girl, I’d count down the days until my birthday, because that was the time for picking chanterelles and wild blueberries with my Dad. 

This year, my 80-yr-old Dad is flying over from Germany for my birthday, we’re going to pick pfifferlinge and then heading to Montana for sapphires. LOL


----------



## Old Elm

Starting to find variety out there.


----------



## Mason

A nice little mixed basket, this afternoon. Chanterelles are just getting going in douglas county.


----------



## Mason

Old Elm said:


> Starting to find variety out there.
> View attachment 22632
> View attachment 22634
> View attachment 22636


Are the two red ones russula's????


----------



## sb

Great pics, Old Ellm
&
thanks, too Mason for the pic.


----------



## sarahrose

Saw some chanterelles out on a bike ride in Minnetonka couple days ago..... went to a park in St Paul where I have always found black trumpets, but they were super tiny, which was odd..... they are usually huge this time of July.‍♀


----------



## tundraking

Old Elm said:


> Starting to find variety out there.
> View attachment 22632
> View attachment 22634
> View attachment 22636


Old Elm... LOL! Why you gotta be messin with people like that?
That looks like a nice mixed bag though, for sure!


----------



## tundraking

sarahrose said:


> Saw some chanterelles out on a bike ride in Minnetonka couple days ago..... went to a park in St Paul where I have always found black trumpets, but they were super tiny, which was odd..... they are usually huge this time of July.‍♀


Ya, I've been trying to make this my year to find some good trumpet spots, and I'm positive I've found some really nice areas, but haven't found any yet... Unfortunately, I have to walk through a completely deer fly-infested area for 15-20 minutes before I get to that area... I need to find a good rider and horse spray or something.


----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> Are the two red ones russula's????


Yes, I use them to key into finding the
“Lobsters”


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

Hey everyone, Im new to the forum and have been shroom hunting for 4 years so far. Ive had excellent luck with morels this year but am very inexperienced when it comes to boletes and chanterelles, any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## MayMotherload

MNLegitShroomer said:


> Hey everyone, Im new to the forum and have been shroom hunting for 4 years so far. Ive had excellent luck with morels this year but am very inexperienced when it comes to boletes and chanterelles, any tips would be appreciated!


I would just get out by some oaks and hardwoods and look around, you'll eventually find something, chanterelles are easy to identify, boletes can be very tricky but there are some easy ones to identify, old man of woods, Kings. Don't eat anything you aren't 100% sure, and even then just try a piece, just because I can eat a mushroom doesn't mean you can.


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

Thanks, Ive eaten plenty of mushrooms to know i dont have any adverse reactions to most. At least to morels, chanterellee, boletes and some of the common polypores (Chicken, hen and oyster). Appreciate the response.


MayMotherload said:


> I would just get out by some oaks and hardwoods and look around, you'll eventually find something, chanterelles are easy to identify, boletes can be very tricky but there are some easy ones to identify, old man of woods, Kings. Don't eat anything you aren't 100% sure, and even then just try a piece, just because I can eat a mushroom doesn't mean you can.


----------



## MNLegitShroomer




----------



## yerty

Do we have a lot of false chanterelles around here? I found a ton of what I thought were chants today, but now that I'm double checking I'm not completely sure.


----------



## jg010682

Post a pic and one of us can help you out make sure to have a good picture of the underside also that will help with id


----------



## yerty

jg010682 said:


> Post a pic and one of us can help you out make sure to have a good picture of the underside also that will help with id


Here is a sampling of the find. Someone got to the spot a day or two ago so most were pretty young and hadn't developed the unique edges. After washing them I think they're Chants - the ridges were definitely firmer than one of the mushrooms in the find which might have actually been a false one. I know they can't kill you, but I still don't have plans on eating them unless I'm completely sure


----------



## jg010682

Those are definitely chantrelles enjoy they are tasty


----------



## yerty

jg010682 said:


> Those are definitely chantrelles enjoy they are tasty


Score!! Thank you!


----------



## Mason

MNLegitShroomer said:


> Hey everyone, Im new to the forum and have been shroom hunting for 4 years so far. Ive had excellent luck with morels this year but am very inexperienced when it comes to boletes and chanterelles, any tips would be appreciated!


Get yourself a good Field guide, and don't pick anything with gills.


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> Get yourself a good Field guide, and don't pick anything with gills.


Except oysters! They have deep gills. They're distinguishing factor is they have a light smell of black licorice. (It does not carry through when cooked, in case you're not a fan of that smell).

Field guide is really a must when starting out. Just check out amazon or maybe a local bookstore. If you want a recommendation, just let us know. We can point you to a couple of the common ones for the midwest.


----------



## jg010682

Found some chantrelles and some chock cherries today!


----------



## Old Elm

Really good flush happening after all the rain we’ve had.


----------



## Mason

Right on tundra, though it's a bit late for oysters, and I haven't considered them True cap and stem shrooms.


----------



## Mason




----------



## Mason

Chicken and lobsters today.


----------



## jg010682

Picked about a gallon of choke cherries again today


----------



## Lisse Michaels

The damn boletes just aren’t stopping up here. I’m actually tired of the stinky things! I’m dying for chanterelles already!!

Went out for a few hours on Saturday, and didn’t get as many as last week, but I’m not complaining. I seriously now have eight 6L bags full of dehydrated boletes. I’m giving half away, but man, I can’t believe this season!

As you can see, my kid is NOT impressed with having to process MORE boletes.


----------



## Mason

One of my spots got pillaged, but they missed three others near by


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Man I am so jealous, no time to go hunting this summer


----------



## Walking Shuz

July 27th the state of Minnesota hosted a mushroom walk with state ecologist Chris. I learned that it is illegal to remove mushrooms from a SNA(scientific natural area), however you are free to enter SNA's and look at all the mushrooms and even pick them and examine them. One mushroom? that we found we were not able to identify. It was growing on possibly a decayed cotton wood. The specimen was almost paper thin, dark red/brown. Under a jewelers hook I was not able to make out pores but I am sure they were there. It is possible that this was a type of slime mold but I haven't seen a slime mold this big that was not the white variety. Location 44.244, -93.518


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Walking Shuz said:


> View attachment 22746
> July 27th the state of Minnesota hosted a mushroom walk with state ecologist Chris. I learned that it is illegal to remove mushrooms from a SNA(scientific natural area), however you are free to enter SNA's and look at all the mushrooms and even pick them and examine them. One mushroom? that we found we were not able to identify. It was growing on possibly a decayed cotton wood. The specimen was almost paper thin, dark red/brown. Under a jewelers hook I was not able to make out pores but I am sure they were there. It is possible that this was a type of slime mold but I haven't seen a slime mold this big that was not the white variety. Location 44.244, -93.518


It looks like jelly ear or wood ear fungus to me. Auricularia americana.


----------



## Mason

Another nice take late this afternoon.


----------



## Mason




----------



## jg010682

found some chantrelles and some fresh chicken not sure what the redish purple one is though any ideas?


----------



## tundraking

Had a good hour walk after work yesterday! Found some COTW cincinnatus, and some other goodies! And Sweet n’ Sour chicken on sticky rice for dinner.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Looks delicious!!


----------



## tundraking

My 5 year old daughter, who hates mushrooms, couldn't get enough of it! So that's a good sign...


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> View attachment 22836
> View attachment 22838
> View attachment 22840
> View attachment 22842
> Had a good hour walk after work yesterday! Found some COTW cincinnatus, and some other goodies! And Sweet n’ Sour chicken on sticky rice for dinner.


Nice bouque!!


----------



## jg010682

found a bunch of chantrelles up here at the many point boy scout camp today fishing sucked but atleast there is shrooms


----------



## Mason

cleaning time!!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## sb

Really beautiful composition! Thanks!
Chicken & Noodles?

Post an after pic or tell/show how you are using the noodles & Chicken together.

. . . Making me hungry . . . thinking about Chicken & Noodles


----------



## tundraking

Agreed! Its like a teaser! Soaked us with a prequel and then hung us out to dry.


----------



## Old Elm

tundraking said:


> Agreed! Its like a teaser! Soaked us with a prequel and then hung us out to dry.


----------



## Old Elm

sb said:


> Really beautiful composition! Thanks!
> Chicken & Noodles?
> 
> Post an after pic or tell/show how you are using the noodles & Chicken together.
> 
> . . . Making me hungry . . . thinking about Chicken & Noodles


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Mason

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23000


Damn, you got something there!!! I love the idea!! How did you prep the chicken for the soup?


----------



## tundraking

That looks really good! The homemade pasta looks fantastic!


----------



## jg010682

Found some sweet tooth this morning and a whole bunch of monotropa uniflora this morning


----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> Damn, you got something there!!! I love the idea!! How did you prep the chicken for the soup?


Just quik fry.


----------



## Old Elm

View attachment 23152


----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23152


Found some Lobsters today, Primo!


----------



## jg010682

my brother found some bears head tooth and gave me some so i fried it in woth some eggs this morning in ramp butter was amazing! An ideas for cooking the rest would be appreciated not sure what to do with it yet


----------



## Mason




----------



## morelmaniacmn

Monsters!


----------



## jg010682

think i found golden oysters can anyone confirm?


----------



## tundraking

I've never found goldens before, but I've found a lot of oysters. I don't think they are goldens because of the fuzzy top. Goldens are smooth like the regular oysters... Looks like oyster gills, but the slime is concerning too.


----------



## Mason




----------



## Mason

Check out the mock oyster jg. Hope this helps.


----------



## jg010682

I think your right mason i didnt notice the hairs on it before but when i looked at the pictures and read about the mock oyster it sure does fit the description


----------



## jg010682

Look what showed up finaly!


----------



## tundraking

I knew it was gonna be any day now! I was just waiting for you to find them first before I went out looking...


----------



## jg010682

I see how it is let me do the dirty work. Lol


tundraking said:


> I knew it was gonna be any day now! I was just waiting for you to find them first before I went out looking...


----------



## jg010682

well i couldnt take it anymore so i went and picked that hen and i found a nice chicken to go with it!


----------



## jg010682

Just thought i would share this with you guy. My brother just sent me this pic.


----------



## Mason

Nice!!! A week ago I picked up a nice pick of late chant's and hedgehogs, and a pile of sabre stalks. And a few nice lobsters. Was too late for pics. Haven't been out since. Might get out Monday.


----------



## jg010682

Second one this year!


----------



## jg010682

And a few more that will have to grow a bit!


----------



## MNLegitShroomer




----------



## MNLegitShroomer

Does anyone kno what the bottom two pictures are? Nice find Jg.


----------



## Old Elm

jg010682 said:


> And a few more that will have to grow a bit!
> View attachment 23298
> View attachment 23300
> View attachment 23302


Yup, they’re up & doing fine. Nice post THX’z


----------



## Old Elm

High bush cranberries are ripe & thats a key indicator that the hens are coming. This one was 10.5 LBS.


----------



## Old Elm

Honeys are out like crazy too.


----------



## Jmay

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23322
> Honeys are out like crazy too.


Im pretty green at this mushroom stuff but are those a pholiota sp. and not honeys ?


----------



## jg010682

Picked a couple more nice ones tonight and found some more little ones!


----------



## Old Elm

Hen’s are doing well, the rain will help prolong the picking. Time to make 
“Jerky”


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

holy crap


----------



## tundraking

Holy Crap! Its Shroomtrooper! 

You been getting out at all?


----------



## jg010682

Found another 3 hens to pick today and a bunch of small ones!


----------



## jg010682

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 23346
> View attachment 23348


 hay old elm just out of curiosity what type of trees do you find most of your hens by out there? I find most of mine by white oaks here in mn


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

tundraking said:


> Holy Crap! Its Shroomtrooper!
> 
> You been getting out at all?


not at all, working way too much.


----------



## More L's?

jg010682 said:


> Found another 3 hens to pick today and a bunch of small ones!
> View attachment 23354


That's a nice score! The few I've found were pretty dirty underneath. Very difficult to clean, but oh so tasty!


----------



## Mason

ok, I'm officially tired of cleaning lobsters.


----------



## tundraking

Finally


----------



## jg010682

filled my basket 2 times and could have done a 3rd!


----------



## More L's?

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 23458
> View attachment 23460
> View attachment 23462
> View attachment 23464
> View attachment 23466
> View attachment 23468
> View attachment 23470
> View attachment 23472
> View attachment 23474
> View attachment 23476
> filled my basket 2 times and could have done a 3rd!


I also found quite a few today. Do you know if the warmer temps are gonna kill them?


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 23458
> View attachment 23460
> View attachment 23462
> View attachment 23464
> View attachment 23466
> View attachment 23468
> View attachment 23470
> View attachment 23472
> View attachment 23474
> View attachment 23476
> filled my basket 2 times and could have done a 3rd!


Nice!!! All on oaks??


----------



## jg010682

No they will be fine the only thing that would shut them down now is if it gets to cold or stops raining and i dont think it will be a problem yet


----------



## jg010682

Yes all on oaks both white and red oaks


----------



## tundraking

Skunked again on hens, but found chants scattered and a hedgehog honey hole! And a strange specimen...


----------



## tundraking

I went out for a quick lunchtime walk at one of my honey holes and finally found good numbers! Brought 4 out with me.


----------



## More L's?

jg010682 said:


> No they will be fine the only thing that would shut them down now is if it gets to cold or stops raining and i dont think it will be a problem yet


Good to hear. Thanks


----------



## jg010682

Nice lookin hens tundra!


----------



## Mason

I go looking for hens, but all I see is boletes and lobsters as far as the eye can see. Did find some lions mane today!! Got my work cut out for me now!


----------



## tundraking

How do you guys like to process your maitake for storage?  I tend to cut up and freeze the stem and can the leaves in an herb wine brine. Do you like them better dried, frozen, canned? I was thinking about freezing in meal size packages this year. What do you guys like and why?


----------



## jg010682

I just dehydrate mine because its easy i can fit allot in one bag and it doesnt take up freezer space plus they rehydrate well


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

What in the puffballnes might this be? xd thought it was a puffball from a distance.. more elongated then a puffball, with a cottage cheese texture lol. Any identification help would be appreciated! 
#LegitShrooms


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

tundraking said:


> View attachment 23494
> View attachment 23496
> View attachment 23498
> I went out for a quick lunchtime walk at one of my honey holes and finally found good numbers! Brought 4 out with me.



Nice find!


----------



## tundraking

MNLegitShroomer said:


> What in the puffballnes might this be? xd thought it was a puffball from a distance.. more elongated then a puffball, with a cottage cheese texture lol. Any identification help would be appreciated!
> #LegitShrooms


Hey, look up Calvatia Bovista. Another one of the many puffballs out there. I've never seen this one myself, but this is my guess...


----------



## Lisse Michaels

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 23190
> my brother found some bears head tooth and gave me some so i fried it in woth some eggs this morning in ramp butter was amazing! An ideas for cooking the rest would be appreciated not sure what to do with it yet


Is that actually bears head tooth (hericium erinaceus), or is it coral tooth (hericium coralloides)?

I’m asking because I’m very interested in finding hericium erinaceus (aka bears tooth, bears head tooth, lion’s mane, bearded tooth, etc) and I don’t know much about it.

If you or anyone has any tips for finding it, I would appreciate it so much!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

How has everyone’s summer been? I haven’t had much chance to post, all my free time has been spent picking or cleaning mushrooms. Not that I’m complaining! 

Any of you pick in pine plantations? Have you been finding matsies? They’re just going crazy up north here, but I think the heat & humidity we’re getting this week is going to stop them for a bit. ☹


----------



## tundraking

Hey Lisse! I've never found them. There's so many mushrooms that look like that, I don't know if I could positively identify them. I've watched videos of people finding them, so I think I understand where you can find them. I have 30+ year old pine plantations near my area. Do you think they are old enough? I've walked through there looking for pine porcini and there are a ton of mushrooms, but didn't find what I was looking for and didn't recognize anything else...


----------



## tundraking

Found an absolute Goliath hen today. Stay tuned for a pic...


----------



## Lisse Michaels

tundraking said:


> Hey Lisse! I've never found them. There's so many mushrooms that look like that, I don't know if I could positively identify them. I've watched videos of people finding them, so I think I understand where you can find them. I have 30+ year old pine plantations near my area. Do you think they are old enough? I've walked through there looking for pine porcini and there are a ton of mushrooms, but didn't find what I was looking for and didn't recognize anything else...


Hey tundraking! 

Good to hear from you, I can see you’ve been having a great summer from your pictures. I’m so envious of those hens, because I’ve never found one!

I didn’t know that matsutake grew up here. One day I was out picking chanterelles in red pines, and I noticed the squirrels were going crazy at the base of this one tree. I watched & saw they were digging around in the moss, and I had just read a book about truffles so I had to investigate further.

The squirrels had uncovered this huge white mushroom. It was growing under the pine needles & green moss. I could smell it long before I saw it. I carefully pushed away (more like peeled back) the moss & pine needles to get it out. 

There were 4 more growing right underneath it, and they had intact veils so I kind of had an idea they might be matsies. I brought them to a professor friend who confirmed it. 

They are very hard to spot, and yes, I think that 30+ yr old pines will produce them. As long as you have that heavy mat of pine needles, green moss & caribou moss are OK. They usually grow in the drip line of the pine tree, within about 12” of the trunk, but I’ve heard of people finding them further away. It also needs to be cool, especially at night.

Inspect all the mushroom “bumps” that you see around the base of the pines, and don’t be afraid to really get in there and peel back the moss & needles - Just put it back after you’re done. They seem to show up at the end of chanterelle season, sometimes even after king boletes. 

I’ll post some pictures on the weekend so you can see what I’m trying to describe.


----------



## tundraking

Great story! Ya, the moss part might be a little tough. Theres not nearly as much moss as up north farther, but I do know that people have found them in this area of the state. I’ll have to give it a try.


----------



## tundraking

Ok, here it is! Went to a spot that hasn’t produced for a couple years, and sure enough... Weighed in at 22.5 lbs!!
The pic in the woods doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Mason

Lisse Michaels said:


> Is that actually bears head tooth (hericium erinaceus), or is it coral tooth (hericium coralloides)?
> 
> I’m asking because I’m very interested in finding hericium erinaceus (aka bears tooth, bears head tooth, lion’s mane, bearded tooth, etc) and I don’t know much about it.
> 
> If you or anyone has any tips for finding it, I would appreciate it so much!!


I found lions mane about a week ago. They were growing on the north side of a downed half rotten poplar. Right on the edge of a black spruce swamp. First time find for me, hope this helps!


----------



## jg010682

Lisse Michaels said:


> Is that actually bears head tooth (hericium erinaceus), or is it coral tooth (hericium coralloides)?
> 
> I’m asking because I’m very interested in finding hericium erinaceus (aka bears tooth, bears head tooth, lion’s mane, bearded tooth, etc) and I don’t know much about it.
> 
> If you or anyone has any tips for finding it, I would appreciate it so much!!


 after looking into it a little more you might be right. It was delicious though!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

O


tundraking said:


> Ok, here it is! Went to a spot that hasn’t produced for a couple years, and sure enough... Weighed in at 22.5 lbs!!
> The pic in the woods doesn’t do it justice.
> View attachment 23608
> View attachment 23610


Ohhhhh my good Lord! How in God’s name do you even carry something like that out of the woods? 

I don’t even know what to say, but I am so impressed!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

jg010682 said:


> after looking into it a little more you might be right. It was delicious though!


I’ve heard that and I’m pretty sure I saw some of these just starting when I was out last weekend. I’m going to go out that way tomorrow & I hope my memory is correct!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mason said:


> I found lions mane about a week ago. They were growing on the north side of a downed half rotten poplar. Right on the edge of a black spruce swamp. First time find for me, hope this helps!


Thank you so much for the tips, Mason! The area I’m checking tomorrow is black spruce swamp, so now I’m really excited!


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

Are hens still popping?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

OK y’all... I have spent the last 5 hours tromping through the woods, I must have walked about 10 miles in the pouring rain and inspected what feels like 1000 oak trees and I found nothing. FML. 

Well, except the last tree had some kinda funny dark grey & white stuff starting to form at the base of it. (Which smelled sooooo mushroomy delicious that I could have carried it around & sniffed it all day!) 

Sorry for the crappy pics, but is this what I’m looking for? Should I be coming back in a day or so to see if it’s bigger? Or is it some other kind of oak fungus that I know nothing about?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 23616
> OK y’all... I have spent the last 5 hours tromping through the woods, I must have walked about 10 miles in the pouring rain and inspected what feels like 1000 oak trees and I found nothing. FML.
> 
> Well, except the last tree had some kinda funny dark grey & white stuff starting to form at the base of it. (Which smelled sooooo mushroomy delicious that I could have carried it around & sniffed it all day!)
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics, but is this what I’m looking for? Should I be coming back in a day or so to see if it’s bigger? Or is it some other kind of oak fungus that I know nothing about?


Don’t know what happened to my pictures, but I’ll try again!


----------



## jg010682

Yes hens are still around they will be going until the middle of October about.lissie not sure what type of shroom your looking for but if its hens here are some pics of small ones.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

jg010682 said:


> Yes hens are still around they will be going until the middle of October about.lissie not sure what type of shroom your looking for but if its hens here are some pics of small ones.
> View attachment 23624
> View attachment 23626
> View attachment 23628


Yes, I should have said I’m after hens! So they start off light or creamy coloured? And fruit from the ground, not the tree? I seriously have never found one and now I want to just because.


----------



## jg010682

They are usually on the ground by live old oaks sometimes by dead trees i have found some on the sides of trees but its is very rare. They are a parisite that grows from the roots of trees so usually right near the tree make sure to look all the way around the tree they can be very tight up to the tree and hard to spot somerimes. Here is a pic of one i found growing on the side of a tree


----------



## Lisse Michaels

jg010682 said:


> They are usually on the ground by live old oaks sometimes by dead trees i have found some on the sides of trees but its is very rare. They are a parisite that grows from the roots of trees so usually right near the tree make sure to look all the way around the tree they can be very tight up to the tree and hard to spot somerimes. Here is a pic of one i found growing on the side of a tree
> View attachment 23630


Thank you so much jg010682!

Does it matter what type of oak? And how old? 30+ yrs or older?

I was looking in burr oak and maybe that’s my problem! LOL


----------



## jg010682

I find alot on white oak but i also find them on other oaks so i dont think it matters a whole lot what type of oaks it is you just need to be in an area with hens. Older ones do seem to help


----------



## tundraking

Although I’ve found them around smaller oaks, I’d have to say I devote my time to looking around oaks that are 2-3 feet + in diameter at the base. That also gives you an idea of the age of the woods you’re looking in. The more bigger oaks, better the odds.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I went out today after all the rain we had, and I found a kitten. In the middle of the forest, nowhere near anywhere. Damn near half starved to death, it ate half an A&W teen burger, including the lettuce & tomato. I decided I’m keeping her, she’s the damn cutest thing I’ve ever found in the bush!


----------



## MNLegitShroomer

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 23636
> I went out today after all the rain we had, and I found a kitten. In the middle of the forest, nowhere near anywhere. Damn near half starved to death, it ate half an A&W teen burger, including the lettuce & tomato. I decided I’m keeping her, she’s the damn cutest thing I’ve ever found in the bush!


No way.. You are an awfully good person. I would have done the same thing seeing it half starved :/


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MNLegitShroomer said:


> No way.. You are an awfully good person. I would have done the same thing seeing it half starved :/


Awww, I couldn’t live with myself if I didn’t save it. I know nature is cruel, but this is entirely different. This is a kitten, not a fox or raccoon, and it’s well socialized, not scared of people or other cats.

My hubby & I were watching this bald eagle flying, then we noticed it was circling and watching something closer to our truck. He spotted the kitten before I did. I’m pretty sure it would have been eagle vittles if we didn’t take it.


----------



## jg010682

Heres a pic of the one hen i did pick tonight and a few more that i took pictures of. I also took part of a couple more that i found and spread them around to some other oaks in the area. Not sure if it works for sure but it couldnt hurt anybody else try spreading hens to other tree? If so have you ever noticed them on the trees you have spred them to?


----------



## tundraking

Sounds like a good idea to me! I've noticed that they can refruit in the same spot. Maybe not year after year, but definitely every 2-3 years. So I'd assume they can establish and continue to grow if spread around... I should just get used to cutting off the bottom dirty section and spread that around. This is a pretty great year for hens! Drying is going very well.
Every year for Xmas with extended family, we all do baskets, tubs, or bags filled with homemade goodies for each family. Pickled/canned goods, breads, cheeses, homemade sausage and other meats... This year will definitely include dried Maitake!


----------



## Already Gone

There is normally a lot of waste when cleaning these - dirty, old, or buggy sections and the like.
Take all of your scraps to the nearest burr, black, or red oak(the ones with wide leaves).
My great uncle did this in the mid-sixties and my nephew was picking them on the same trees nearly every year until they sold the property just a few years ago.

A spore is a terrible thing to waste...


----------



## jack

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 23636
> I went out today after all the rain we had, and I found a kitten. In the middle of the forest, nowhere near anywhere. Damn near half starved to death, it ate half an A&W teen burger, including the lettuce & tomato. I decided I’m keeping her, she’s the damn cutest thing I’ve ever found in the bush!


We found our Honey Boy while out hunting for Honey Mushrooms, hence his name.


----------



## jg010682

went looking for hens and found some chants instead i think this is the lates ive ever seen them here


----------



## Lisse Michaels

We’ve got chanterelles popping like crazy up here, too.

I went out on Wednesday after work with a friend and we picked two huge baskets full in 45 min. Huge, fully mature chanterelles, some bigger than your entire hand. 

And more king boletes! I found about 7 small ones, and I’d sure like to find more of those this weekend!


----------



## Mason

Too busy now hunting and getting ready for winter to look, plus I don't monkey on private land this close to hunting season. Looks awesome though!! Do you think this cold snap will end them??


----------



## tundraking

I hear ya. I haven't gotten out and now I'm on to hunting, fall fishing, and preparing for winter. The way its going, this may be a heavy snow year...
Lisse, thats amazing you found that many late season chants! Congrats!


----------



## Old Elm

Picked off a very fresh chicken, on the way to the stand yesterday. Latest ever for me.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Man! I missed the whole season


----------



## tundraking

So what your saying is you didn't have your priorities straight...  It happens. Life seems to get in the way of a lot of fun stuff when you have to adult it. 
It was tough to get out this year with a new born in the house, but surprisingly I found little bits of time in the gaps and it paid off pretty well. I found enough Maitakes to give everyone a dried 1 gallon bag stuffed full for Xmas, and I still have 4 bags for myself! Now if I can just get a deer in the freezer, I can move on to getting the ice shack ready...


----------



## Chanterelle nut

tundraking said:


> So what your saying is you didn't have your priorities straight...  It happens. Life seems to get in the way of a lot of fun stuff when you have to adult it.


lol i agree with the priorities thing, who remodels a house in the middle of chanterelle season??? duh! Man i haven't found a hen of the woods in years! i guess is time to hibernate until morel season or go to Australia for the king bolete season


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So any morels popping up yet!!!??


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I've already had a couple of Morel dreams and it's not even February...........


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Sorel season must end before morel season begins.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Sorel? That green sour plant?


----------



## coding goddess

Chanterelle nut said:


> Sorel? That green sour plant?


No sorel, as in winter boots. You have to have no snow before you have morels.


----------



## Old Elm

TundraKing, why don’t you go ahead and create a new 2020 thread?


----------



## coding goddess

We're still a few months out but it's right around the corner! I'm making plans to drive south in search of spring, shed's, and morels the middle of april in hopes of getting shape for our season to start.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So what are the experts saying? How is the forecast? Is it going to be an awesome season like last year's?


----------



## Old Elm

Chanterelle nut said:


> So what are the experts saying? How is the forecast? Is it going to be an awesome season like last year's?


We started a new thread for 2020.


----------



## Old Elm

coding goddess said:


> We're still a few months out but it's right around the corner! I'm making plans to drive south in search of spring, shed's, and morels the middle of april in hopes of getting shape for our season to start.


We started a new 2020 thread for Mn Morels.


----------



## tundraking

Wah waaaa.... I'm slackin... Lol


----------

